# John Deere 520 can’t get parts



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

I made mistake of buying 520 snowblower and it’s a fixer upper but my problem is that I cannot get parts as John Deere parts site is totally incorrect for parts I need. The belts listed are wrong but I got from another place. They group larger blowers in same category but the parts are not the same. I also looked up Auger break and it too is not correct. This is my immediate dilemma. I know it’s old but this should not be so difficult. Anyone provide help. I have looked at generic parts for other machines and no luck.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

it would be a big help to members here if you posted your general location. i could say that bobs hardware down the street has all the jd blower parts ever made but .......


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

If the machine has a more-specific model number, that might help people. For instance, an Ariens might be a 926LE, but have a model number of 924188, which would allow looking up the details of that machine (model #'s can change year-to-year). 

Pictures of the machine might also help people recognize if it's compatible with something else. 

And what parts are you looking for? You said auger break. You mean the auger rake, the big screw-shaped auger itself, that chews up the snow?


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

H50-65497R. Is this what I am looking for?


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

The auger pully break a slotted fit in pully break may come with arm as it looks like it’s kinda riveted on. I will see if I can post pic


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

google bantasaw and have a look around the site, they might have some of what you need. i have nothing but good things to say about them, ordered many parts and never had an issue.


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

I tried them Fred said too old can’t help


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

DaleSam said:


> H50-65497R. Is this what I am looking for?


H50 sounds to me like a Tecumseh engine model number, rather than a model number for the whole machine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not sure if this will work, try looking for parts for a 522.


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> H50 sounds to me like a Tecumseh engine model number, rather than a model number for the whole machine.


Here is part I want above the pully. I was not taking pic for this purpose at time so its not great for the part I know


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

That pic is useless I can see now


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF DaleSam

You need to have a few more pixels in those photos for them to be useable (viewable) :wink2:


Go to this site - - > John Deere - Parts Catalog

Use your model number in the upper left box "520"
nine items down will be "520, 522, 524 snowblowers, click
sectional index, click
520, click

I have a couple Deere machines so I use this site to look up part numbers but then use a search engine to see if it crosses to some other number that is the same part, isn't "JD green" and is a lot less $$.
Don't forget about the dealer. Usually their prices are highest but not always. It's worth a call to check them out too.

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I called the dealer for a friction disk, their price was the same or cheaper than on line.


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

The part I believe is PT10891 is no longer available. SOL I guess


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it one of these parts and if so which number ?

.


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

Part number 21. There is 2 categories for this snowblower 2259 I think is the second one and that is the one that looks like mine


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

Here’s my pics


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For some reason, your pictures keep being posted as just tiny thumbnails, not full-sized images. So unfortunately they aren't terribly helpful. 

Are you posting from a computer, or a phone/tablet?


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

*Pic*

Hope this is better. These are pics I took with my phone saved to email opened email dragged to this site from my iPad. Don’t know much better yet how to do.


----------



## DaleSam (Apr 20, 2018)

It appears when I drop it goes to this tiny size on its own


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Do Yourself a Favor, and Find Another Machine That is "Parts Friendly". Machines Sell Cheap in the Summer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you looking to replace the plate because the "brake material" riveted on that plate #21 is worn to the point it doesn't stop the auger as quickly as you'd like ??

.


----------

